# vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

im running mobile 1 right now but i want to switch to vavoline maxlife due to mileage.the question i have would in be better to stay running mobile 1 or vavoline maxlife?my car has about 100k on it.thanks for any comments


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (FNG21222)*

I'd stay with Mobil 1 but have you had an oil analysis, why do you think you need to change oils?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (gehr)*

mobil one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (gehr)*

just because of mileage.,thats all.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (FNG21222)*

That's not many miles!?!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (gehr)*

Valvoline max life has a bit of auto trans fluiid in it hence the red coulour, it supposedly swells the seals and gaskets to stop oil leaks. supposedly...


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: vavoline maxlife vs mobile 1 (Little Golf Mklll)*

Just try it out. Can't think of how it could be any 'worse'.. you know! And yes, for the price of a UOA, knowledge is power.


----------

